# Jessica Ennis...



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Followin the Usain Bolt thread...

Obv some of you have been watchin the athletics..

Is anyone else (I am!) in love with Jessica Ennis!?


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

DaveI said:


> Followin the Usain Bolt thread...
> 
> Obv some of you have been watchin the athletics..
> 
> Is anyone else (I am!) in love with Jessica Ennis!?


I agree, she is a tasty little piece


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Haha not in love with her - not that way inclined (I don't think) but I couldn't take my eyes off her yesterday


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning :thumbup1: (dreams of a Male Animal thread! :cool2: )


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dont know who she is,need more pics to decide:rolleye:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

weeman said:


> dont know who she is,need more pics to decide:rolleye:


Happy to oblige! :beer:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Massive respect for her achievements, hopefully she can go on to win olympic gold as well!

As for her looks, she is a pretty woman but not really type of girl i am initially attracted to.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

would tend to agree with britbb but i imgaine she wouldnt batter an eyelid at some of our BBing eating habits which would be a cool novelty to have in a mrs.

I know some have mrs's that dont anyway but seeing as she trains and diets i wouldnt get bitched at for it.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oh fuk yes!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Cracking ar5e :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I feel a strong winky coming on !!!


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice ar$e indeed!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

id definately be interested in seeing her vagina.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

its the ass pic that really does it :tongue:


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> id definately be interested in seeing her vagina.


PMSL...straight to the point! I like it! :thumb:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Sh'e lovely. Was following her throughout yesterday and she could do a number of those events outside the heptathlon. Like the high jump.

and she'd get it too:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Fit and talented. Result! :thumb:


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Great talent and someone hopefully that will win us gold in London!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> id definately be interested in seeing her vagina.


Funny fcuker :lol: :lol:


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha not in love with her -* not that way inclined (I don't think)* but I couldn't take my eyes off her yesterday


I'm a lesbian so if your ever curious enuf to want to try my cell no is..... :rolleye:


----------



## hungryshark (May 21, 2009)

i've been strangely drawn to the pole vault competitions lately...before i post the reason why whats a good size for pic as i don't want to add a mahusive pic


----------



## hungryshark (May 21, 2009)

here's my pole vaulting addiction


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

not likeing it at allTBH awesome athelete good body but not attractive to me anyways


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

now hungry shark- thats what i like to see hmmm yum yum reps


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sweet pic there hungry shark, yip prefer her to the bird this threads on about.


----------



## hungryshark (May 21, 2009)

as i've had a couple of reps for that pic her name is Allison Stokke if you want to find more..


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

hungryshark said:


> here's my pole vaulting addiction


Thats the american girl, yeah??

and then theres isinbayeva ( Thats probably spelled wrong.) Sweet body.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Dam she is nice....


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

wes said:


> Thats the american girl, yeah??
> 
> and then theres isinbayeva ( Thats probably spelled wrong.) Sweet body.


You mean Yelena Isinbayeva, nope correct spelling bud.

Another fine looking butt! Maybe not as pretty as the previous 2 though.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

watched her on sunday night and was cheerin jess on ,she is good piece of kit alright:thumb: but did you catch DENISE LEWIS commentating she is awesome still :whistling:if someone could post a photo of her that would be great i am shat on a PC


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

at the moment, if it has a pulse, i love it


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> watched her on sunday night and was cheerin jess on ,she is good piece of kit alright:thumb: but did you catch DENISE LEWIS commentating she is awesome still :whistling:if someone could post a photo of her that would be great i am shat on a PC


here you go mate.

http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=denise+lewis+pictures


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

vsideboy said:


> You mean Yelena Isinbayeva, nope correct spelling bud.
> 
> Another fine looking butt! Maybe not as pretty as the previous 2 though.


Agree and she has a great body. So she would get it:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

hungryshark said:


> here's my pole vaulting addiction





TaintedSoul said:


> Dam she is nice....





vsideboy said:


> You mean Yelena Isinbayeva, nope correct spelling bud.
> 
> Another fine looking butt! Maybe not as pretty as the previous 2 though.












:lol: :tongue:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

S-A-L said:


> :lol: :tongue:


LMAO. I don't know how you feel bud because if they ever happen to be in my company, they will get rimmed:bounce: :bounce:

but have some sympathy reps anyway:rockon: :rockon:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

r4pe doesnt count koala boy 

reps returned


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

S-A-L said:


> r4pe doesnt count koala boy
> 
> reps returned


LMFAO. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yeah they'd never see me coming up the rear.

Wouldn't know what licked 'em!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Saaj444 (Aug 6, 2012)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha not in love with her - not that way inclined (I don't think) but I couldn't take my eyes off her yesterday


Check out my You Tube video for a workout to look just like her


----------

